# SD cards



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 8, 2010)

Shoptemp does not explain what class of sd cards they are selling. it just says kingston japan. Does anyone know what classes are the kingston japan cards? Thanks.


----------



## inter4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

According to their support the Kingston Japan cards are class 2.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I just asked them. The Kingston Japan sd cards on shoptemp are confirmed to be class 2.


----------



## thiefraccoon (Apr 11, 2010)

i always buy my memory cards from amazon.
it was most trustworthy, yet cheap answer i could find.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 11, 2010)

It's the same with most flashcart resellers, you're usually best off buying your microSD elsewhere.

Original R4DS is probably an exception though, the 2gb Kingston bundle is really cheap, and probably reliable.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 11, 2010)

inter4ever said:
			
		

> According to their support the Kingston Japan cards are class 2.



Googling for it, I got this:

Class 2: 16 Mbit/s (2 MByte/s)
Class 4: 32 Mbit/s (4 MByte/s)
Class 6: 48 Mbit/s (6 MByte/s)
Class 10: 80 Mbit/s (10 MByte/s)

That's it? How do I know if my flashcart supports which classes?


----------



## lolzed (Apr 11, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> inter4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flashcarts support all of these(except for older ones,dont support SDHC)

what the classes are about is write speed and etc
like copying games over,it turns out faster or slower
also some problematic games depend on class as well


----------



## Atashi (Apr 15, 2010)

I got a 4GB Micro-SDHC card from ShopTemp. (Bundled with my Dingoo).

The card indicates it is 4GB, Class 4, Kingston, but doesn't say Japan, it says Taiwan.

In any case it works fine, seems as fast as my other Class 4 cards.

-Atashi


----------



## Costello (Apr 15, 2010)

i've asked them about their cards, here is what they said:

basically it depends on the batches they can get.
Sometimes they get japanese ones, sometimes taiwan's, sometimes class 2, sometimes class 4.
They said they'd update the site as soon as they get new batches.

I just checked, now it seems they are selling Class 4 cards (except for the 16GB one apparently), but it doesn't say the origin anymore


----------

